# My experience with the new radios



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was on stock 4.0.2 unlocked and just flashed FA02 radios and had no difference in signal than with the FC04 and FC05. So flashed back to EK05 and EK02 and took the official update. Now I am on 4.0.4. with the FA02 radios and new bootloader and I have full signal. My phone has sat in the same spot the entire time. I went from 2-3 bars at -109 dBm (99% sure that's what it was) and now I'm at 4 bars at -91 dBm. Western NC area if that helps anyone. So if you're not getting better signal with just new radios try taking the update and see if that helps you out. I used the toolkit to one time boot into CWR. I did wipe cache before installing update to be on the safe side. My overall response is a lot snappier but that may be just a fresh cache wipe? This is just my feedback for anyone else still having some signal issues. I couldn't find any threads that said whether or not I needed to be locked to take the update so I just took a chance. I believe on HTC you have to be locked to take an OTA. I'm pretty sure that's how it was but hopefully that will clear up another question that somebody may be having.

Cheers!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So with the new and improved radios, have you also noticed better battery life?


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to tell you about the battery life part. I use my phone heavily throughout the day, so heavily that I use 3 different batteries. But I usually only use two a day and I rotate them out as needed. I have to say that's probably the best investment I have ever made. I have one on wall charger, one in my pocket and one in the phone. I never worry about charging phone. Ever lol


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

On 4g the new radio's have netted me better battery life for sure 3g is about the same. 4g idle drain is better then 3g tho


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

j2b2 said:


> I was on stock 4.0.2 unlocked and just flashed FA02 radios and had no difference in signal than with the FC04 and FC05. So flashed back to EK05 and EK02 and took the official update. Now I am on 4.0.4. with the FA02 radios and new bootloader and I have full signal. My phone has sat in the same spot the entire time. I went from 2-3 bars at -109 dBm (99% sure that's what it was) and now I'm at 4 bars at -91 dBm. Western NC area if that helps anyone. So if you're not getting better signal with just new radios try taking the update and see if that helps you out. I used the toolkit to one time boot into CWR. I did wipe cache before installing update to be on the safe side. My overall response is a lot snappier but that may be just a fresh cache wipe? This is just my feedback for anyone else still having some signal issues. I couldn't find any threads that said whether or not I needed to be locked to take the update so I just took a chance. I believe on HTC you have to be locked to take an OTA. I'm pretty sure that's how it was but hopefully that will clear up another question that somebody may be having.
> 
> Cheers!


Looks like you took the radio patch when you went to FC04/5. Some of the zips don't flash the radio properly they only patch them (saying there's no need to return to 4.0.2 radios), even though they say they do. Checking the baseband in the about section will NOT give you correct info if its patched. You can flash zips all you want that patch the LTE radio and they'll tell you the patched version.

f2e


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't flash zips i flashed with fastboot.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

j2b2 said:


> I didn't flash zips i flashed with fastboot.


Then you definitely patched it. If you used winner's or almost all of the posts on XDA fastboot will update cdma radio but only patch LTE. I'm not sure how many others. Pulling the img files you mean.

f2e


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I flashed the fastboot files stickied here but snagged the ota from xda. The only things I've done to this nexus is unlock and change out radios. I was dropping calls left and right and couldn't take it anymore. I was on the verge of having to get a different device, didn't want work to make me give up my precious.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Then you definitely patched it. If you used winner's or almost all of the posts on XDA fastboot will update cdma radio but only patch LTE. I'm not sure how many others. Pulling the img files you mean.
> 
> f2e


So what's the good one to flash
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Then you definitely patched it. If you used winner's or almost all of the posts on XDA fastboot will update cdma radio but only patch LTE. I'm not sure how many others. Pulling the img files you mean.
> 
> f2e


So if I was on the leaked 4.0.4 radios, then flashed winner's zip, I don't have exactly what I need?

Know what I'm saying?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> So if I was on the leaked 4.0.4 radios, then flashed winner's zip, I don't have exactly what I need?
> 
> Know what I'm saying?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Use this: http://goo.im/devs/winner00/toro/Radios-and-bootloader-IMM76K.zip
Can be flashed over any radio or bootloader.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Use this: http://goo.im/devs/winner00/toro/Radios-and-bootloader-IMM76K.zip
> Can be flashed over any radio or bootloader.


That's exactly what I flashed the other day. I'm a little lost here, as f2e said something that this doesn't get the job done. Maybe I misread/misunderstood.

Pros care to chime in? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

You just quoted a pro.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

xmike said:


> You just quoted a pro.


Haha. True. Winner knows his shit. Just curious what f2e meant. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docfong (Feb 12, 2012)

Both the leaked and the official 4.04 radios appear to be about the same for me...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

I live in a fringe 4g area and my battery life has always been horrible. My signal would switch from 3g to 4g constantly and never could get more than 2 or 3 bars.

I'm now on the latest aokp with the latest radios and my battery life is fantastic. I haven't seen 3g since the update and have 4 bars of 4g constantly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not in a 4G area, but I'm seeing better dbm with the same bars as before. It flop flops though.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Use this: http://goo.im/devs/w...ader-IMM76K.zip
> Can be flashed over any radio or bootloader.


Will flashing this delete any data?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

junksecret said:


> Will flashing this delete any data?


Nope


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry clarification -> don't use fastboot lol. Kinda rambled without getting to the point.

f2e


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Currently I am running the previous 3g radio and the latest 4g radio. I don't live in a 4g area so I don't care what 4g radio I am running. The newest 3g radio seems to really REALY drain my battery.


----------



## tacticalfats (Apr 21, 2012)

Is your 4g/lte radio toggled on?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

No. I have that turned off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> That's exactly what I flashed the other day. I'm a little lost here, as f2e said something that this doesn't get the job done. Maybe I misread/misunderstood.
> 
> Pros care to chime in? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The one you flashed a few days ago might have been the one with the patch. The current one though can be flashed over anything and both radios can be flashed using fastboot also.


----------

